# How often do you shave your legs?



## justonelife (Jul 29, 2010)

Maybe this is a silly question but I'm curious how often other women shave their legs. I have this picture in my head of all of these hairless women running around who spend 30 minutes every morning tirelessly grooming themselves and I feel guilty that my H has to run his hand over stubbly legs sometimes. But with 2 little boys and a full-time job, I don't have that kind of time on a daily basis! 

So I'm curious about what is typical for other women?

If any guys happen to read this thread...does it bother you if your wife is a little stubbly? I'm not talking full-on hairy but a few days of hair growth?


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

In summer, every 2-3-4 days. In winter every...................week? Maybe more.

Now don't ask how often I shave my armpits, please. You don't wanna know.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Daily. Takes 5 minutes in the shower. No biggie.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Everyday in the shower.


----------



## nandosbella (Jul 6, 2012)

I usually shave crappily every few days... If i miss a strip or something its not a big deal... But i shave really well when i wash my hair. Maybe every 2 weeks... Maybe a couple days over.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Once a year before the Seattle to Portland bike ride. Hairy legs on a road bike looks, well, wrong.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

I can shave some how I'm allergic to the metal. I use nair once a month. I do shave I hate it, but everyday. I can't shave one day then use nair, I break out so bad. once I use a razor I have to wait a week for nair. 

Ah the plight of being a woman.


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

Every 2 to 3 days. Other places more often and some places I get help. LOL


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

One of the very few benefits of being insulin dependent and thyroid issues... I shave maybe every two weeks. hair just doesn't grow 
go on, hate me!


----------



## MrsOldNews (Feb 22, 2012)

In shorts weather I shave daily. In Winter months it varies, sometimes once a week, sometimes much more frequently but never daily. Shave my pits daily though all year lol.


----------



## justonelife (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks ladies! I guess I'm not too much of an oddball (at least not where leg hair is concerned). I shave my armpits daily and my legs anywhere from every 1-3 days in the summer and once a week-ish in the winter. I guess I won't feel so guilty anymore.

Deejov - Yes, I hate you. I have lots of fast growing hair and it's a pain in the @ss to keep up with!


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Quite interesting.
I have never seen my wife shave her legs.
Her legs are almost hairless.
She shaves her pubic area , sometimes I help her shave it.
But her skin is naturally smooth, and not hairy.
Very little hair in her arm pits too , but she takes it off.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Every day. I just run my razor over my legs quickly. But I don't grow much hair to begin with. And it's blond.


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

I am very slack, but also have very fair hair so it does not show. During winter once a fortnight, summer maybe twice a week tops. Pits maybe once a week. Other bits, not enough there to bother with.
My biggest issue is my big bushy man eyebrows, they need to be waxed monthly.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Caribbean Man said:


> Quite interesting.
> I have never seen my wife shave her legs.
> Her legs are almost hairless.
> She shaves her pubic area , sometimes I help her shave it.
> ...


My mother is like this. She doesn't have to shave. She hasn't ever shaved. She has no hair on her legs. I unfortunately have to shave my legs. I do it a few times a week since we're outdoors a lot of the weekend. I wish the hairy leg look was popular for women. :rofl:


----------



## justonelife (Jul 29, 2010)

Coffee Amore - I hear you! I wish I had fair, invisible hair but alas, I do not. It's dark, it's thick, it's not pretty (except on my head). 

My H is from Europe, maybe I can convince him to let me grow it out to celebrate his homeland??


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Coffee Amore said:


> My mother is like this. She doesn't have to shave. She hasn't ever shaved. She has no hair on her legs. I unfortunately have to shave my legs. I do it a few times a week since we're outdoors a lot of the weekend. I wish the hairy leg look was popular for women. :rofl:


Phew!
After reading the others,
I was seriously beginning to think something was wrong with my wife!

At least she's normal!


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

In warm weather, every other day. In cold weather, once a week.


----------



## heavensangel (Feb 12, 2012)

When Hubs is home from work (he's gone for work 3wks at at time), everything gets shaved everyday. He works hard - the least I can do is make sure he has soft silky legs to wrap around him while he's home. Last time he was home, had him shave them for me while taking a bubble bath together. Lol He was a little nervous; missed a few spots but when we reached the final result - neither of us cared!!! 

When he's @ work: Legs - summer every 2-3 days; winter maybe once a week. Shave the bikini area about the same depending on whether or not I'll be laying in the sun. 

Arm pits - daily no matter what time of year.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

every 1-2 days - only takes a few minutes.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I shave my legs at most twice a month. 

Only fine hairs grow on them, which can barely be seen because of my dark skin. 

My armpits and pubic area strangely need to be shaved more often.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

nandosbella said:


> I usually shave crappily every few days... If i miss a strip or something its not a big deal... But i shave really well when i wash my hair. Maybe every 2 weeks... Maybe a couple days over.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I wash my hair everyday, just seems to need it...yeah, I probably got myself into a cycle from doing that. If I stopped washing my hair daily I probably wouldn't need to *head explodes* but anyway, I wash my hair daily - have as long as I can remember, so when the conditioner goes on for a few minutes, the legs get shaved. Underarms, every few days. 

Like Coffee, my mother is also pretty much hairless. I'd like an exchange for missing out on that gene!


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

Daily - wear short & sandals most days here in CA


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

As a Canadian who is freezing to death, I HATE YOU EMERALD! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

No need to shave here since in male but the amazing thing is that by wife of 8 years and doesn't!!!! No she isn't hairy but being fillipina and having never shaved even once her legs are amazing without the hassle!!!!


----------



## Jane_Doe (Aug 9, 2012)

I only shave if I know I'll be having my legs out - so in summer, every few days (or every day if it's swimmin' weather). In autumn/winter my razors practically hibernate lol.

H finds me sexy whether I'm smooth, stubbly or fuzzy-legged. I can't imagine him saying 'yeah baby, hairless shins really get me off'.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Coffee Amore said:


> I wish the hairy leg look was popular for women. :rofl:


Not for me! When I worked for the Fed a few years back, nothing was more disgusting than to see some women come in there who actually had more leg hair than I do!

Now if anything would ever make me want to "lose my lunch," then that's the thing!

Ladies: Please do us guys a favor and just continue to keep those "stilts" of yours habitually silky smooth!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I shave my legs every other day like clock work. I shave everything else daily. I do not like hair.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I see my wife shaving her legs in the shower about every 3 days....but it drives me crazy to see her in the tub...with her legs out of the water...shaving. When she does this, I can't do anything else but sit and savor the view.


----------



## 45188 (Sep 13, 2012)

If the razors and cream is available and Im not being a cheapass not using them, I'll shave every 4-5 days. In winter.. Oh lets not kid ourselves, I hardly shave in winter unless I can't stand the sight of them!


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

If husband is lucky, I'll maybe shave once a month.

I hate it. He doesn't comment, so I assume it doesn't bother him.


----------



## charliepie (Sep 11, 2012)

Caribbean Man said:


> Quite interesting.
> I have never seen my wife shave her legs.
> Her legs are almost hairless.
> She shaves her pubic area , sometimes I help her shave it.
> ...


Guess my wife is one of the lucky hairless ones as her legs are naturally smooth and only has a few armpit hairs which can be plucked quite easily. Not a lot of pubic hair either so no need to shave there.

We have two little girls 8 & 4 and I can see one has her genes and the other one has mine unfortunately!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

when i'm single and it's winter time i shave probably once a week. in the summer i have to shave every other day bc my hair grows so fast.

that's legs though. i have to shave my underarms every other day all year round.i'm ok with hairy legs...i'm not ok with hairy underarms.

for the pubic area I typically use veet on it every two weeks in the summer and shave my bikini line every few days. i don't do much with it in the wintertime. fortunately i don't grow a huge amount of hair there.


----------



## karole (Jun 30, 2010)

My daughter shaves her arms, as do all her friends. Do any of you do that?


----------



## HopelesslyJaded (Aug 14, 2012)

karole said:


> My daughter shaves her arms, as do all her friends. Do any of you do that?


No arm shaving here. I could see a woman being more aware of it if it were dark and thick but mine is fine blonde. Barely noticeable.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Shave underarms every day regardless of season. Since I'm not married, legs are when needed - every 4-5 days in the summer or once a week or so in the winter. But when I was married every other day or now, before a date with BF. I'm not very hairy. I go to a salon for brazilian wax every 3-4 weeks usually.


----------



## hubbyfetish (Oct 2, 2012)

I shave mine whenever my wife asks me to.... So about 4 times a year.

She shaves hers everyday. That is just how she has always been. She looks at it like some others.....I am in the shower it only takes a few minutes.


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Chelle D said:


> If husband is lucky, I'll maybe shave once a month.
> 
> I hate it. He doesn't comment, so I assume it doesn't bother him.


I hate shaving too, but will shave my legs about once every 3 or so days. Although I do shave my pits every day. 

My husband doesn't complain about it, so I am not going to drive myself mad about shaving daily.


----------



## Pinkme (Oct 15, 2012)

Everyday, I have to I hate the stubble feeling.


----------



## moxy (Apr 2, 2012)

I prefer waxing. It lasts longer and one feels sexier. When I'm too broke for salons, I tend to shave once or twice a week to avoid becoming prickly.


----------



## AsTheStoryGoes (Oct 10, 2012)

Probably not enough..but with a 2 year old and a 4 week old, I'm lucky if I get to shower every day, if not every other day. GROSS! Lucky for me I have blonde hair on most of my body.


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

I shave armpits, pubes (keep it bare) and legs daily. If I do it daily it only takes a few minutes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Once a week


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

I shave everything daily. Once you're in the habit it doesn't take too much time. It used to take me forever!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

I wish my wife shaved more often. Having sex or even cuddling in bed when she has gone a few days without shaving, just not as appealing. I'd enjoy it more if we just waited until she did shave.
As for the area north of the legs, never shaves at all


----------



## Just'me (Aug 3, 2012)

I prefer waxing over shaving because I'm brunette so i need something more permanent. I'm doing every 2 weeks, my legs,armpits, arms...everything really


----------



## fianceofangler (Oct 7, 2012)

Everyday unless I have a scratch, in which case I avoid it just to lessen scarring.


----------



## kitkateybug (Jun 9, 2012)

Armpits? All the freakin' time. In shorts weather I shave my legs close to daily. In winter I don't know, whenever I feel like it. Maybe once a week, maybe once every few weeks. I always shave in the shower, I don't like spending time shaving but I don't like totally hairy legs either. And while I don't shave, uh, that area completely I do like to keep it short. Of course now I'm pregnant and getting bigger and that's hard to do and keeps getting harder. Husband has never told me he doesn't like my shaving habits but I've never asked him either. I had better shaving habits in high school and college.


----------



## homebuilder (Aug 25, 2012)

I personally don't like completely shaven downstairs on a women. Just something sexy about hair on that spot


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

Not very often I am afraid
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

At the wax salon yesterday they again tried to sell me on the annual package as I've spend $52/month for 4 months now... I said, "Frankly, I'm waiting to see if they guy who likes this is a keeper". I'd rather not keep doing this - I'd rather get a bikini wax and then trim myself vs. a Brazilian every 4 weeks. Shave legs weekly (it's thin and fine) and underarms daily, even in the winter.


----------



## Adex (Aug 1, 2012)

My wife has never shaved her legs and still doesn't. She's naturally hairless there.


----------



## Omgitsjoe (Oct 1, 2012)

Adex said:


> My wife has never shaved her legs and still doesn't. She's naturally hairless there.


Mines is the exact same way !!! I've posted her legs in a few of the other threads and its amazing to think that she's never used a razor on her legs ever !!


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

^^^ Genetics. Some ladies are very lucky!! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

homebuilder said:


> I personally don't like completely shaven downstairs on a women. Just something sexy about hair on that spot


I agree with Homebuilder....I am drawn to that lower triangle!


----------



## thesecretaccount (Oct 29, 2012)

I wax whenever I have to. Used to go the salon to have it done but now I do it myself. Doesn't take that long once you get used to it. On some parts of my legs the hair never grew back.


----------



## Pault (Aug 15, 2012)

Guys follow the link as it not for advertisment reasons and look through the reviews.

I think you have a little grin by the time your on the 131st page lol
Amazon.co.uk: Andrew's review of Veet for Men Hair Removal Gel Creme 200 ml


----------

